

How many of you own and love your Macbook Air now? - geeku
http://www.maheshsubramaniya.com/article/2008-i-hated-macbookair-now-loving-it.html

======
geeku
some ofmy fellow devs are mac owners and some linux and rest windows. But how
many of you are MBA owners and like the same way as MBP?

